
Intelligent soldiers most likely to die in battle - lumpypua
https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16297-intelligent-soldiers-most-likely-to-die-in-battle/
======
DefaultUserHN
So book smart (aka, intelligent) soldiers are more likely to die in battle,
compare to street smart soldiers (aka, kids who grew up and had to learn how
to survive on the street). Makes sense.

The biggest problem intelligent solders have is that they do not rely on their
intuition, on their gut instinct. A bomb have just exploded. The dumb macho
soldier instinctively dive into the group. The logical intelligent soldier is
still thinking: "Hmm... A bomb have just exploded. In this scenarios, there
are 512 possible outcomes. Now, by calculating..." Ops. Out of time. Now he's
dead.

Well, it's not exactly like this. But that's about the gist of it.

------
cafard
On the other hand, the US forces in Vietnam found that soldiers of low
intelligence had a bad survival rate. The military had started accepting
recruits it previously would not have, and they fared badly.

